# blank screen with flashing cursor when booting 7.2



## unicyclist (May 8, 2009)

When trying to boot my 7.2 system, that's all I get  
Nothing. 

I booted my 7.2 livefs cd and check /boot. loader.conf was an empty file, so I copied /boot/defaults/loader.conf to /boot/, changed the disk part to read disk1s3(a?) and rebooted. Still nothing. All my freebsd partitions are there along with /etc and /var, so something evidently got hosed in my booting sequence? 
Oh, I read somewhere on the net to remove /boot/kernel/if_msk.ko. I didn't delete it, but did move it to /root in case that was wrong.

I have a boot manager and checked it. In fact, even deleted and did a fresh install of it. 

Any help appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2009)

unicyclist said:
			
		

> I booted my 7.2 livefs cd and check /boot. loader.conf was an empty file,


That would be correct. It's empty by default.

Not sure why it doesn't do anything though.. I'm assuming the install itself worked?


----------



## unicyclist (May 8, 2009)

Yes, install was fine. In fact, had it running for about 5 straight days.
I "faked" an upgrade, and when entering bsdlabel, all partitions are there also.


----------



## unicyclist (May 8, 2009)

I booted the livecd and mounted the FreeBSD slice, but this time no partitions were shown  
Even tried going through fixit and a standard install to get to the disk label. Both showed no partitions, just the 12gig slice  
Guess something really got hosed and I'll start over with a fresh install later today or this weekend.


----------

